# [GEN] Dog attack leaves behind many scars - Honolulu Star-Bulletin



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0i-0&fd=R&url=http://starbulletin.com/2008/05/03/news/story07.html&cid=1155730347&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzeoCyuHd7gfo5kslV_zMCBjizrG1g"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=gleKt3nevQgJ&imgurl=starbulletin.com/2008/05/03/news/art7a.jpg width=80 height=65 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>Honolulu Star-Bulletin</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://starbulletin.com/2008/05/03/news/story07.html&cid=1155730347&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzfAOsXY18Mv5HoAbKnfAVOi5spwMA"><b>Dog attack</b> leaves behind many scars</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Honolulu Star-Bulletin, HI -</font> <nobr>May 3, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>She said the owner will be cited for violations of the leash law carrying a $50 fine and the <b>dog attack</b> punishable with up to a $500 fine. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-1&fd=R&url=http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/503321.html%3Fnav%3D10&cid=1155730347&ei=pbUdSMjDMZiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzfcYTUj51PXk-Cqm3yHGjiM6FQl9Q">Pit bull owner to keep dog confined</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>Maui News</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1155730347><nobr>all 2 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

